# Master Forge Dual Door Smoker - flue and dampers?



## boxracing (Feb 20, 2012)

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Just bought a Master Forge Double Door Smoker from Lowes.[/color]

After borrowing my father-in-law's electric smoker to hot smoke 4 lbs of salmon for Thankgiving for 30 people (no pressure for my first attempt, eh?) I had so much fun that  I got a smoker for myself for my birthday.

I have a question about how to use the Flue and the Dampers at the bottom of this unit.   Not sure what works best to built heat?   I was thinking the more oxygen the unit got the higher the temp, but I saw no change....

It seemed when the dampers on the bottom were open - the heat was escaping from there?
The Flue at the top didn't seem to affect the temperature of the unit with the flue open or closed either?
The guage read 165 deg for 3 hours with the smoker at full throttle.
I will get a digital thermometer soon to read the inside of the box, but still looking to understand the flue and damper settings....

Any help here??


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a Master Forge propane also. I leave the top flue wide open at all times. I have read you can get soot on your food if you close it. The side vents normally are almost all the way closed, maybe a 1/4-3/8 inch open.

The propane tank has a safety on it, so if you turn the valve on too fast it activates, and the flame wont get very high. Always turn the valve real slow on or off.

A lot of us have installed a needle valve so fine adjustments to the temperature can be made. A lot of info here just use the search.

As you know the temperature gauge mounted on the smoker is not real accurate and can be way off, the digital is the best way to go.


----------



## sprky (Feb 20, 2012)

Boxracing said:


> [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Just bought a Master Forge Double Door Smoker from Lowes.[/color]
> 
> After borrowing my father-in-law's electric smoker to hot smoke 4 lbs of salmon for Thankgiving for 30 people (no pressure for my first attempt, eh?) I had so much fun that  I got a smoker for myself for my birthday.
> 
> ...


----------

